# Rabbit licking the rugs?



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 1, 2013)

Hi, Sophie's up to all sorts of mischief lately. Now she's started licking the area rug in my living room! In fact she's ruined the nap of the carpet in one area! Any thoughts on why she might be doing that? I posted a video of Sophie in the video section of the forum if anyone is interested in looking at it, because the same area she likes rolling around is now the area that she's licking. Help lol!


----------



## qtipthebun (May 1, 2013)

Sometimes, they do weird stuff. That's the only explanation I have. Q-tip is obsessed with a spot on the carpet in my bedroom. I gave in and let her groom it. She also licks the pillowcase to death every night. They're just weird little creatures!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 1, 2013)

That is weird lol! Hmm, well I guess I won't worry then? I thought maybe she's trying to find salt? Not that there should be salt in the carpet but I thought of deer licking the roads to get salt in their diet lol.


----------



## JBun (May 1, 2013)

Something could have been spilled there, that tastes really good. You could try cleaning that spot with some vinegar and water, and see if that stops the licking


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 1, 2013)

That's what I thought at first but I recently moved my furniture around and this is an area that was previously covered with the couch so it's virtually brand new....although since the nap is already ruined its worth a try lol.


----------



## JBun (May 2, 2013)

The vinegar smell/taste alone may stop any more licking, since many rabbits don't care for it. It can be hard to figure out why our rabbits do things sometimes :?


----------



## annabelle00 (May 2, 2013)

Oh Caramel does it to any piece of cloth infront of him.. (my pant, rug, his cushion wrap)... cx although I have yet to see him do that in his current cage. lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2013)

Nikki used to obsessively dig at one spot on our throw carpet--the hole got progressively larger and she just would work further out. She is a strange little bunny and the only one that ever sleeps on her back.


----------



## Apebull (May 2, 2013)

Twigs will lick the carpet or couch or anything when you are petting him. One day we found him licking the inside of my house slippers (GROSS) He had his head all the way inside to get the good and stinky areas.


----------



## JBun (May 2, 2013)

Apebull said:


> Twigs will lick the carpet or couch or anything when you are petting him. One day we found him licking the inside of my house slippers (GROSS) He had his head all the way inside to get the good and stinky areas.


 
What is up with our weird rabbits and their strange behaviors :? That couldn't possibly taste good. I know what the inside of my slippers smell like, and I'm pretty sure they couldn't taste any better than they smell.


----------



## Louladoll (May 4, 2013)

Im not sure why they lick stuff. Our two buns are the same age, and both of them within the last year literally lick anything and everything. They will spend ages grooming the wall lol. They are very happy and content bunnies and are definately not bored! So im not really sure why they have become licky bunnies. We have placed a teddybear in each of their cages and they love grooming it. Cute though!


----------

